# Gore Asks Congress to Address `Planetary Emergency' (Update1)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Gore Asks Congress to Address `Planetary Emergency' (Update1) 

By Kim Chipman
March 21 (Bloomberg) -- Former Vice President Al Gore, who organized the first congressional hearings on climate change three decades ago, returned to Capitol Hill today to urge lawmakers to address a ``planetary emergency'' by passing legislation to cut emissions that cause global warming.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

STFU...everytime he opens his mouth, the earth warms 5 deg!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*

**GORE SWEARS: 'Crisis threatens the survival of our civilization'...**

**'Planetary Emergency'...**

**Dire warnings...**

**Congressman: Al Gore a 'prophet'...**

**Senate GOP Accuses Gore of Violating Committee Rules...*

*Senator Boxer criticized for 'ethically questionable' Gore e-mail...*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

HEY, thats the same way Bill used to see him! and use him


----------

